# GOGGLE REVIEW: Quicksilver T-Rice Hubble



## RockSteady

Goggle has cool style. The lense is a good all around lense but not perfect for anything. Comfortable and fits awesome with no helmet. The sides of the frame and lens are bent in for full 180 vision. Especially good when your landing those spins. They do fog a bit when hiking or sweating a lot. Overall a cool goggle if you can get a deal on these. This goggle did not fit with my Giro seam helmet or I'd keep them.


----------



## j1nftw1n

by any chance did you watch Art of Flight by mr. T Rice? He was sporting a pair of goggles that had angel wings on the straps and they were so slick! Any idea who makes them?!?!


----------



## RockSteady

j1nftw1n said:


> by any chance did you watch Art of Flight by mr. T Rice? He was sporting a pair of goggles that had angel wings on the straps and they were so slick! Any idea who makes them?!?!


T-rice definitely tries to have an original style. It would probably have to be quicksilver cause his goggle sponsorship is with them. He just gets to wear them way before theyre released


----------



## hoboken

I just got these goggles too and used them at Whiteface this past weekend. They do have a cool style and an awesome field of vision. They did fog a little at one point when I wore one of my facemasks (but many goggles do fog up when wearing a facemask). The lens is ok -agreed that it's a good overall lens but not perfect for anything. Another downside is that there are no replacement lenses :/ Size wise they did fit with my RED Theory helmet, but not as good as my Anons or Smiths do.

Overall I like them because of the great field of vision and cool look


----------



## Cindi

Sweet! But no replacemnt lenses.. Lammme


----------



## Cue

Anyone have any recent reviews or experience with these goggles? I want either the VZ fishbowls or these hubbles for the peripherals. I'm mostly concerned about fogging. There seems to be mixed reviews about them... I don't wear a mask and I'm up in Alberta where it can get pretty cold at times.


----------



## sj250

I bought a pair but haven't had a chance to use them yet. I'm heading to Louise for 3 days next weekend if you don't have any decent answers by then I'll check back in here.


----------



## Trey T

does quick silver hubble series have the widest field of view (FOV) comparing to other brands?

Can someone recommend some good goggle w/ wide FOV?


----------



## sj250

Between my Hubble and EG2's there is an extremely marginal difference just ever so slightly in favor of the Hubbles. Nothing you'd notice on the hill


----------



## hoboken

sj250 said:


> Between my Hubble and EG2's there is an extremely marginal difference just ever so slightly in favor of the Hubbles. Nothing you'd notice on the hill


I somewhat agree with you, although the EG2's are bigger and bulkier than the Hubbles which aren't as (for lack of a better word) cumbersome. I have both and I do notice a difference on the hill.


----------



## SnowOwl

I have the Hubble and the EG2. Major con with the Hubble is different models have the different lens, so if you want a specific lens or style, your stuck with the resulting lens/color combo. EG2 are great but there is a noticeable difference in goggle quality that favors the quiksilvers


----------



## gotek

How do these goggles fit with a helmet? Could anyone please upload a picture with the goggles + helmet on ? I'm really curious how it looks .. I want to buy these but I have to be sure that they look good with a helmet on..

Thanks !!


----------



## sj250

They fit perfectly with helmets. Much much better than my EG2's, they are the most comfortable goggle I've used.


----------



## gotek

Any other pictures guys?

I still don't know which one t o buy actually  I wonder how the black goggle looks with a black helmet actually..

Does someone have this combination? Dark Hubble goggles & dark helmet?

Thanks again!

Cheers,

Bjorn


----------



## hoboken

Hubble goggles with RED Theory helmet


----------



## sj250

Holy shit man. Those frames look awesome. Did you paint them yourself? If so, what did you use?


----------



## hoboken

sj250 said:


> Holy shit man. Those frames look awesome. Did you paint them yourself? If so, what did you use?


lol thanks man - no, I didn't paint them...That's how they came. The goggles just happened to match my helmet.


----------



## sj250

Haha, I'm an idiot. They matched the helmet so well I figured you painted them both. They look a lot different in your pic colorwise compared to Quiksilver's pic


----------



## hoboken

sj250 said:


> Haha, I'm an idiot. They matched the helmet so well I figured you painted them both. They look a lot different in your pic colorwise compared to Quiksilver's pic


Could be the lighting in my bathroom


----------



## gotek

Thanks dude! Indeed they look awesome with your helmet .. great match. 

I have a black Red Hi-Fi helmet and I really wonder how they look like. The reason why I'm so obsessed about this is because I found a site where you can buy the Quiksilver Hubble goggles for 65€ (-50%). And if they don't fit/look nice, I have to pay 15€ to send them back.


----------



## hoboken

gotek said:


> Thanks dude! Indeed they look awesome with your helmet .. great match.
> 
> I have a black Red Hi-Fi helmet and I really wonder how they look like. The reason why I'm so obsessed about this is because I found a site where you can buy the Quiksilver Hubble goggles for 65€ (-50%). And if they don't fit/look nice, I have to pay 15€ to send them back.


They'll look good...just get them!


----------



## sj250

Haha, that's what I was gonna say. They're black goggles so they look good with everythin. TThey're Hubbles so they'll fit with pretty much any helmet. Stop worrying so much and just order them and enjoy them.


----------



## gotek

*Hubble mirror*

Hi guys,

Thanks for your advice and I'm ready to buy a pair of Quiksilver Hubble goggles.

I've just got one more question: On the website below you see the goggles, but they have an orange lens.. do you think that this will be good? I had Anon goggles before and it was an orange lens if you have it on your head, but it was a reflecting/silver lens if you look at it from the other side. Will this goggle be the same you think?

Destockage,Volcom,DcShoes,Billabong,Vans,Nixon,Kulte, Dvs,vetement - Quiksilver-HUBBLE M noir jaune-Quiksilver

If you don't understand the specifications, just use Google Translate

Thanks !!


----------



## sj250

My white ones are silver chrome on the outside and almost a rose/orange on the inside. A fantastic all around lens. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sabin

Hi guys,

Apparently it's very hard to find a RED Theory helmet under $100 that isn't a small, which is the only one listed here. 

I've been searching high and wide for confirmed helmets that work with the Hubbles, but simply cannot find a shred of info besides this thread. If anyone here has the Hubbles, can you please let me know what helmets they fit with?

I bought a Gravity Helmet from Quiksilver to go along with the Hubbles... but they do not fit. The helmet pushes down too much on the top of the Goggles. I've even contacted Quiksilver and they cannot tell me which of their helmets work with it......... :huh: I love the Hubbles, which is why I'm going to try and find a helmet for 'em, rather than the other way around.

Thank you!


----------



## hoboken

Sabin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Apparently it's very hard to find a RED Theory helmet under $100 that isn't a small, which is the only one listed here.
> 
> I've been searching high and wide for confirmed helmets that work with the Hubbles, but simply cannot find a shred of info besides this thread. If anyone here has the Hubbles, can you please let me know what helmets they fit with?
> 
> I bought a Gravity Helmet from Quiksilver to go along with the Hubbles... but they do not fit. The helmet pushes down too much on the top of the Goggles. I've even contacted Quiksilver and they cannot tell me which of their helmets work with it......... :huh: I love the Hubbles, which is why I'm going to try and find a helmet for 'em, rather than the other way around.
> 
> Thank you!


What size Theory helmet are you looking for?


----------



## Sabin

I'm 58.5cm, so I think that would be large.


----------



## hoboken

Sabin said:


> I'm 58.5cm, so I think that would be large.


Oh ok because I have a brand new Theory helmet with tags I would've sold to you but it's a medium


----------



## Sabin

hoboken said:


> Oh ok because I have a brand new Theory helmet with tags I would've sold to you but it's a medium


Aw :-( I might fit a medium.... I wonder. Are you ever in NYC? Do you think medium might fit me?


----------

